# Lyft Express Pay and tips



## ForteJ (Nov 20, 2015)

So express pay went live on my app this past weekend in Denver. I prefer ACH and can wait, thanks, and no $0.50 fee, but I could see this as being a good backup option if a driver needs all the cash they can get asap.. Like of they had an accident or vomit cleanup or Got towed or something.

Anyway

I'm pretty sure you can see your daily tips in realtime with a little bit of math...

I had 2 $5 minimum fares, $4 pay no tip = $8. 

Plus 1 almost minimum 5.11 fare x 0.80 = 4.09 pay = $12.09 pay total for the week.

Express pay shows 11.59 available to "Get paid" (!fistbump!). Remember the $0.50 fee.

Tonight I had one $6.78 fare x 0.80 = $5.42 pay + 11.59 = 17.01

Express pay shows 19.01 available, so I'm guessing $2 tip.. especially based on the one ride I had tonight (4 pax, had to wait a few minutes for them all to come out, but otherwise painless)

I'll update when I get my daily statement tomorrow, but has anyone else tracked gross vs gross-20% vs tips, as shown in driver stats?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Best I can tell, ExpressPay does work your current tips into the payout. I noticed this last weekend when my payout amount exceeded my total fares. I tested ExpressPay on Sunday when I was done driving for the week, and it worked as expected - pay was available within 30 minutes (Wells Fargo). Also, after the week completed, additional payout for guarantees was deposited into my account on Wednesday on the normal pay schedule.

Also, I had a driver referral complete Monday night; the $500 showed up immediately on ExpressPay for both me and the driver I referred. 

(I'm cheap and am not spending the $0.50 to get the $499.50, lol).


----------



## ForteJ (Nov 20, 2015)

> "(I'm cheap and am not spending the $0.50 to get the $499.50, lol).


I only drive part time, $50-150 weeks, so why give up even another 0.001 of a % if you don't have to? I still appreciate the option though in case i need the cash NOW!..


----------



## ForteJ (Nov 20, 2015)

ForteJ said:


> I'm pretty sure you can see your daily tips in realtime with a little bit of math...
> 
> I had 2 $5 minimum fares, $4 pay no tip = $8.
> 
> ...


Confirmed. I did get a $2 tip last night, so express pay definitely includes tips as they happen. Not sure if after the fact tips show up, but I'm guessing they should also.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

ExpressPay includes payments for EVERYTHING that isn't dependent on an end of week calculation. Examples of those calculations are Guarantee bonus and Power Driver Bonus. What is does pay is 80% (or 75% if you're on the newer commission structure) of fares earned and 100% of cancellations, tips, tolls, referrals, and any cleaning or other damage fees applied to your account.


----------



## ubergordo (Nov 23, 2015)

I used and it was awesome; the money in my account whitin an hour. (I needed the moola)


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Maybe it's because I'm relatively new (started Lyfting 11.15.2015), but my Express Pay option doesn't kick in until at least $50 of commission is available. I used it for the first time last week. Had to login to my Driver Dashboard and enter my Debit Card info first. Then, clicked on the button to Express the funds to that Fifth Third bank account. Took 2 days, but the $51.60 arrived. (As pointed out, the only additional fee deducted was .50cents.)

I've been with companies (non-transportation) that turned crooked and stopped paying. To me, being able to cash-out when I want to, is very appealing. Be advised...If Lyft suddenly turns off this ability, there's trouble brewing at HQ.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

My first deposit took 1.5 days too but the subsequent ones were 20 minutes. See if your next one goes faster. If not, your bank probably doesn't allow immediate availability on electronic transfers/refunds. And yes, one of the conditions is having $50 in avaliable withdrawals.


----------

